# Factory alarm makes no sound



## Guest (Feb 1, 2003)

Does the 200sx factory alarm make chirp noises or honking noises? I cant even get the panic button to work. Does anyone know how to hook up the sound and what the problem might be if its not making any sound when i lock or unlock or turn on panic button.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Your batterys might be low. 

Try pushing lock and unlock together for 4 seconds. There is an option on my remote, where you can either have the chirp, or not have one at all and just the kights light up when the alarm is set.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

that didnt work


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

I have the same problem as you. I just tried hitting both buttons and it didn't work for me either. I'm thinking maybe its because it's only a keyless entry and not an alarm?


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

Mine doesn't make any sound either. Also, when I hit the panic button nothing happens.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

mine doesnt eather... eather does my brothers if you lock the dors and wait for that blinky light to blink after you lock the doors and leave the windows down then unlock and open the door the horn will honk but i dont know how to make the panic button work or how to make it honk when you lock it new batteries and the 2 button thing didnt work for me eather if anyone has any ideas i would love to hear them


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

Yea, I'm pretty curious as to why there is a panic button if it doesn't work...


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

sounds like a lot of people are having this problem, i dont think factory alarms have "silent arm"........another possibility is that they are just keyless entry, and the remote has the panic button as an option? just a thought


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

possible relay in the factory alarm went out might be the problem


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

This morning I followed the instructions posted by 200sx se-r-t was got the same results. From this I concluded that we do in fact have a factory alarm; it simply doesn't honk when armed.

As for the panic button, I finally figured out that you need to lock the car via remote, then hold down the panic button for 2-3 seconds and the car will start honking.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

wow ive got a 95 200sx ser w/ a stock alarm and its never chirped a day in its life. maybee ill check that too! Youguys made my day.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Anyone have the FCC# for the factory keyles remote for a 96 200sx?

I want to get one for my car since it didn't come with it.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

There isn't an FCC id# on the remote, but I think you can just pick up a remote on ebay and program the new remote frequency into your security system by following the instructions below:

http://www.se-r.net/electrical/program_remote.html


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

Did any of you check the alarm fuse underneath the hood????


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

no we're all flaming idiots


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

aphex4000 said:


> *There isn't an FCC id# on the remote, but I think you can just pick up a remote on ebay and program the new remote frequency into your security system by following the instructions below:
> 
> http://www.se-r.net/electrical/program_remote.html *


Where, on ebay, can I get this? I bought the car used, and
as I was leaving, the guy says: "don't lock your doors, but
if you do, you can open the trunk and get in that way". WTF!
Every time I open a door, (glovebox, etc...), a blinking red light
goes off on the dash, so there's got to be a factory alarm
system installed. And my driver key won't unlock the doors,
just the trunk??


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

200SushiX said:


> *Where, on ebay, can I get this? I bought the car used, and as I was leaving, the guy says: "don't lock your doors, but if you do, you can open the trunk and get in that way". WTF! Every time I open a door, (glovebox, etc...), a blinking red light goes off on the dash, so there's got to be a factory alarm system installed. And my driver key won't unlock the doors,
> just the trunk?? *


maybe its a reverse security system  ... where you leave you doors open and when someone tries to jack you car they get locked in ?


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *maybe its a reverse security system  ... where you leave you doors open and when someone tries to jack you car they get locked in ? *


Well, it's got no stereo/anything else to steal, so it's not a
problem, for now, at least. The damn bastard's'll smash your
windows if it's locked, anyway, so maybe keeping it unlocked/
stereo-LESS is a good thing?!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

aphex4000;
Do you know if the programming and operation of the factory alarm that you describe is the same for a 1999 Sentra GXE/LE?
Mine just locks the doors and the red light blinks. 
Thanks, 
cliffie1946


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

Press and hold the panic button, it has a fairly long delay before the panic alarm goes off to prevent setting it off because you wear tight pants or it bumps something in someone's purse...


----------

